
How much does typing speed matter? (2010) - abhayhegde
https://www.johndcook.com/blog/2010/12/09/does-typing-speed-matter/
======
paulrpotts
"Keeping up with your brain" is an underrated concept here. I used to type
about 120 wpm, although that number has come down a lot over the years due to
carpal tunnel syndrome and tendonitis. But I still think it's important that I
can type out code almost as fast as I can think it up. It's important that I
not have to think much about getting the idea drafted, because this gives me a
lot more time to clean it up and revise it. It's like I have a chance to write
and test several revisions of my code in the time it would take a very slow
typist just to key in the code once. I have worked with hunt-and-peck
programmers and it is painful to watch them work.

